# Dulci's sugar log



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 1:
So, for breakfast, I had a lot of protein, in eggs and bacon. I had w biscuits and grits, however, which, even though they're somewhat low in sugar, are high in carbs, but I only had a small serving of grits. The carbs in the biscuits amounted to about 50 grams, but the sugar only 10 grams. I know starch counts as sugar in the long run, but the sugars still need to be broken down, to an extent. I had an apple, but I don't count sugars contained in fruits the way I count added sugar, especially with a fruit like an apple that's packed with fiber. 

For the rest of the day, I plan on, basically just eating meat and vegetables. I figure if I'm really craving something sweet, I might have some cool whip and fruit or a few chocolate chips. I'm gonna give myself a sugar budget of another 10 grams or so.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 1 still: So I'm finding that I'm getting so much hungrier so much more often. I wonder if that's normal.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

dulcinea said:


> Day 1 still: So I'm finding that I'm getting so much hungrier so much more often. I wonder if that's normal.


I think that sounds normal especially if this is a reduction in sugar intake....it gets better though. I am trying to reduce my sugar intake too and the first few days after I eat a significant amount of sugar are definitely the hardest but it gets better (and today was one of those days so I am not looking forward to tomorrow!)


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day2: 
Last night I had the worst insomnia,and today I feel wired and tired at the same time
I did not have coffee yet, and probablyw won't at all today
and only had it at my regular time yesterday
I'm gonna try eliminating diet soda from my diet to see if that helps.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I ate 3 white chocolate bars, I guess I'm not welcome in this party XD


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> I ate 3 white chocolate bars, I guess I'm not welcome in this party XD


It's never too late to kick the habit. You can do it!


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> It's never too late to kick the habit. You can do it!


I see no reason to do that. I'm not fat, decently healthy person. It's not like I eat so much of it everyday.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> I see no reason to do that. I'm not fat, decently healthy person. It's not like I eat so much of it everyday.


Yeah I hear you


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 2, again
So I'm realizing maybe Dulci's low sugar log would be better. Oh well

So having pork roast with mixed veggies for dinner, then, later on, fruit in light cool whip for a snack. 

I know it's been only two days, but being able to keep within my added sugar budget while enjoying my food, so far, has been very encouraging.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@dulcinea Why you started to care so much about sugar? Problems, hobby, something else?

Advice: I personally started to drink tea without sugar a month ago. They have taste and if you are persistent and ready for some experimentation, you will find some great ones. It's a totally different experience.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> @*dulcinea* Why you started to care so much about sugar? Problems, hobby, something else?
> 
> Advice: I personally started to drink tea without sugar a month ago. They have taste and if you are persistent and ready for some experimentation, you will find some great ones. It's a totally different experience.


I drink green tea without anything added and I love it. It tastes rather bitter, but it makes you feel so good.
Well, cutting down on sugar isn't really the only thing I'm trying to do, but it's the one I have to put the most work into keeping up with.
I want to lose 30 pounds, have more consistent energy, not have as many inflammatory issues (I've had issues with my gut, allergies, and migraines), and just want to look and feel better. Cutting down on sugar helps with pretty much all that. I'm also being mindful to cut down on artificial sweetener as well. I find when I'm mindful of both, it forces me to eat healthier.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

oh yeah and low sugar also helps with mood,better circadian rhythm, lower risk of most pathologies, less stress, so many things.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> I drink green tea without anything added and I love it. It tastes rather bitter, but it makes you feel so good.


My favourite has been hibiscus tea, I heard it's great if you want to lose weight, but I drink it just for that specific taste.



dulcinea said:


> Well, cutting down on sugar isn't really the only thing I'm trying to do, but it's the one I have to put the most work into keeping up with.


Not sure if it's actually worth it as human needs sugar and excessive one is either shitted or very slowly becomes fat. I used to eat raw sugar as snack for some time. Like 100 grams per day. I know this is insane amount, but I didn't get fat, I was thin as always. Only side effect is some bloating and maybe some negative emotions towards eating more of it. I would really question its effect on weight. I personally sense heavy food and light food. Heavy food is often bad for me and light one is good. It's a very personal description of it, but it works for me.




dulcinea said:


> I want to lose 30 pounds, have more consistent energy, not have as many inflammatory issues (I've had issues with my gut and stuff like that), and just want to look and feel better. Cutting down on sugar helps with pretty much all that.


Well, if it helps then maybe its alright. To me your attempt looks a bit spartan. Like you cut it out so fast and out of sudden. Then of course your body feels the loss and similar effects. I personally was stunned that diet cola was in your diet. It's a thing to only sometimes to drink, most important word is sometimes. If I really hated sugar myself, then I would rather start to have interest in salads and maybe eating sushis more often. There are so many varieties, lots of tastes, a true feast of your senses. It sounds fun, meanwhile just cutting out sugar sounds, well... like a jail. I would try out some Mexican foods too, but you mentioned inflammatory issues, so it doesn't work for you. 

Maybe it's a culture thing, but at my home (I live with parents) fridge is full of meat, vegetable, dairy stuff and some other random items. Literally nothing sugary, unless you count miniscule amounts of it found in sausages. Besides fridge, in the kitchen you can find some nuts, raisins (those two are semi-luxury food) and some left over ingredients like some onions. Of course like many Europeans there are few kilos of potatos. I heard that in Japan people are usually not fat, just because food everywhere is mostly healthy, meanwhile in Murica people are surrounded my not so healthy food and more of them are fat. So if you are serious, you can try out switching the food you keep at home.

Anyway if those issues with inflammations are frequent, then I would go to the doctor as it might be something worse happening than you expect.



dulcinea said:


> I'm also being mindful to cut down on artificial sweetener as well. I find when I'm mindful of both, it forces me to eat healthier.


Apples, pears, bananas, oranges are great replacements. BTW why not try some fruit salad? It can be fun to eat it.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> My favourite has been hibiscus tea, I heard it's great if you want to lose weight, but I drink it just for that specific taste.
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's actually worth it as human needs sugar and excessive one is either shitted or very slowly becomes fat. I used to eat raw sugar as snack for some time. Like 100 grams per day. I know this is insane amount, but I didn't get fat, I was thin as always. Only side effect is some bloating and maybe some negative emotions towards eating more of it. I would really question its effect on weight. I personally sense heavy food and light food. Heavy food is often bad for me and light one is good. It's a very personal description of it, but it works for me.
> ...


Yes, fruit salad. I enjoy fruit a lot. What I'm cutting down on is added sugar. Sugar that already comes in fruit is fine. Most foods we eat contain some sugars, true, but I"m trying to stay away from too much processed food with processed sugar or sugar substitutes. I got three tubs, though of whipped cream, and I like to add fruit to that, or take some plain yogurt and make a smoothies with blueberries. Apples are probably my favorite fruit. I absolutely LOVE apples, and they help me a lot with gut issues too.

Added sugar is a huge issue in America. Processed food is just so much easier to buy and make. Also, it can be a challenge, socially, especially with friends who are always wanting to go to McDonalds.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> Yes, fruit salad. I enjoy fruit a lot. What I'm cutting down on is added sugar. Sugar that already comes in fruit is fine. Most foods we eat contain some sugars, true, but I"m trying to stay away from too much processed food with processed sugar or sugar substitutes.






dulcinea said:


> I got three tubs, though of *whipped cream*, and I like to add fruit to that, or take some plain *yogurt *and make a *smoothies* with blueberries.


A for effort and M for Muricanism.




dulcinea said:


> Apples are probably my favorite fruit. I absolutely LOVE apples, and they help me a lot with gut issues too.


I often try to bite too much than I can and sometimes it get a bit bloody, because stiff thing on the outside is sharp. lol



dulcinea said:


> Added sugar is a huge issue in America. Processed food is just so much easier to buy and make. Also, it can be a challenge, socially, especially with friends who are always wanting to go to McDonalds.


That's pretty lame. Do they even have tongues? Do they really know what a good food is? Ugh, barbarism. I like to sometimes to eat such stuff, like once in half year, but certainly not always. It's extremely unhealthy. BTW Coca-cola is now way too strong. I personally can't handle lots of it, so I drink some lighter stuff that is much less carbonated. Mostly local drinks or cola clones. Not only they are milder, they actually offer lots of different tastes to try out and cost usually much less than legit Coca Coal (I had to make a pun). Sometimes twice as less. Sprite seems to be same as Coca Cola. Not carbonated Sprite is actually pretty nice, but you have to slowly wait or 'shake-open-shake' technique. In Lithuania we have traditional drink called gira or in some other countries kvass. It's similarly made to bear, just doesn't contain alcohol and has vastly different taste. You can buy it or make at home. That's a little secret gem of this culture. If you are interested, here's a recipe:
https://studyabroadlithuania.wordpress.com/2015/02/05/6-steps-to-homemade-gira/

Friendly advice, you can add sugar to not have it's "edgy" taste, but add it slowly, else it's gonna react to sugar too powerfully and it will look like cola with mentos. Happened to me two days ago.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree, @The red spirit about Coca cola. I absolutely can't stand the taste of it. But, when I crave a cola, it's typically Dr. Pepper. I have like a half a cup, and I had enough typically tho. If I drink too much regular cola, it knocks me out for like 2 days haha


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> I agree, @The red spirit about Coca cola. I absolutely can't stand the taste of it. But, when I crave a cola, it's typically Dr. Pepper. I have like a half a cup, and I had enough typically tho. If I drink too much regular cola, it knocks me out for like 2 days haha


Well, it's pretty bad for you. I often start to fart a lot XD. I'm the type of people, who can't really sense any difference between Coca Cola and alternative colas, besides excessive carbonation. In rare cases Cola may cause stool becoming much more softer and temporary diarrhea starts.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> Well, it's pretty bad for you. I often start to fart a lot XD. I'm the type of people, who can't really sense any difference between Coca Cola and alternative colas, besides excessive carbonation. In rare cases Cola may cause stool becoming much more softer and temporary diarrhea starts.


I get like that too. I also get like that if I eat too much white bread based foods, so I've been cutting down on bread, as well. I actually love getting a big pack of tortillas, and I put everything on that.
What I really wanna do is take advantage of having Mexican neighbors and learning to make my own XD


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> I get like that too. I also get like that if I eat too much white bread based foods, so I've been cutting down on bread, as well.


Same to me, I wonder why that happens. Drinking something on top of it makes situation worse.




dulcinea said:


> I actually love getting a big pack of tortillas, and I put everything on that.
> What I really wanna do is take advantage of having Mexican neighbors and learning to make my own XD


It's not really that hard, just some courage is required. 

BTW what would you think of this dish?


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> Same to me, I wonder why that happens. Drinking something on top of it makes situation worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's because that kind of food kills off the flora/good bacteria in your gut. 
As for the dish it depends, what's in it. I like trying out food from around the world.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> I think it's because that kind of food kills off the flora/good bacteria in your gut.


Once I ate sandwiches for breakfast and my second lesson was PE. I wanted to throw up lol, but I didn't. Now I have an answer why.




dulcinea said:


> As for the dish it depends, what's in it. I like trying out food from around the world.


It's a meat stuffed potato dumpling, called cepelinas in singular and cepelinai in plural. Yet another national Lithuanian dish. It tastes better than it sounds.

Recipe:
https://www.thespruce.com/lithuanian-potato-meat-dumplings-recipe-cepelinai-1136766

Another popular Lithuanian national food is balandėliai, in English literally pigeons. Don't worry, there are no birds inside. Looks like this:









Recipe:
https://www.thespruce.com/lithuanian-stuffed-cabbage-recipe-balandeliai-1136761

We have one dish, that might seem a bit scary, but it's not. Called vėdarai, mostly because it's a stuffed intestine. Looks like this:









Damn, I would love to see how Americans would react to this one, too bad I won't see that

Recipe:
https://www.thespruce.com/lithuanian-potato-sausage-vedarai-recipe-1137349

If you are looking for some different tasting soup, then we have this one, called šaltibarščiai, no translation for it. Looks like this:









It's my favourite out of them all. Special quality is that it's served cold.

Recipe:
https://myfoododyssey.com/2013/09/21/lithuanian-saltibarsciai-cold-beet-soup-recipe/

And we have potato pancakes. Too bad I don't really recommend this one. It looks like:









Recipe:
https://lithuanianintheusa.com/2017/08/05/traditional-potato-pancakes-tradiciniai-bulviniai-blynai/

Just some dishes from Lithuania. I think most of them could fit in your goal to lose some weight as they are mostly healthy, especially that soup. If you like to try foods, then you should try one of these.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> Once I ate sandwiches for breakfast and my second lesson was PE. I wanted to throw up lol, but I didn't. Now I have an answer why.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first recipe and the potato pancakes look pretty good. I used to buy this mix for bavarian potato pancakes and we loved them. I think I'll try those two recipes. Do you usually have a sauce for the potato pancakes? I used to eat them with ketchup, but tomato or like a marinara, sauce I bet would be good.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

hmmm, I'm also curious about the beet soup tho. I might be brave and try that too.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> The first recipe and the potato pancakes look pretty good. I used to buy this mix for bavarian potato pancakes and we loved them. I think I'll try those two recipes. Do you usually have a sauce for the potato pancakes? I used to eat them with ketchup, but tomato or like a marinara, sauce I bet would be good.


Depends. Usually yes. Most often sour cream mixed with sugar, yet it tastes good with just sour cream. Really depends on you. You can eat them without sauce, it's not a requirement.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> Depends. Usually yes. Most often sour cream mixed with sugar, yet it tastes good with just sour cream. Really depends on you. YOu can eat them without sauce, it's not a requirement.


sour cream does sound like it would be good too.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> hmmm, I'm also curious about the beet soup tho. I might be brave and try that too.


I mostly wrote about dishes, that shouldn't cause any problems with stomach or something that have strong taste. Yet this one has a specific one, but it's good one. If you dared to eat potato pancakes this isn't a big challenge at all. Only the color is a bit unusual for soup. I ate some worse soups in Chinese restaurant, one tasted like car tire lol.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> I mostly wrote about dishes, that shouldn't cause any problems with stomach or something that have strong taste. Yet this one has a specific one, but it's good one. If you dared to eat potato pancakes this isn't a big challenge at all. Only the color is a bit unusual for soup. I ate some worse soups in Chinese restaurant, one tasted like car tire lol.


Tire oil? that sounds unpleasant.
Yeah tha soup looks peptobismol pink XD. But I've never had anything with beets so I'm still curious


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> Tire oil? that sounds unpleasant.


Nope, it tasted like car tire.




dulcinea said:


> Yeah that soup looks peptobismol pink XD. But I've never had anything with beets so I'm still curious


lol beets aren't something too wild in terms of taste.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 3:
So I'm also starting to walk. Since I don't have a car rn, I'm training myself to walk to the nearest bus stop which is about 1 1/2 hours away, hopefully it won't end up bein too tiring. 

I had eggs this morning. I wanted an omelete with vegetables and such, but it didn't thaw out yet. 

I have a sore throat, today so , I'm drinking lots of water and herbal tea.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 4:
didn't enter anything because I'm fasting today. I didn't intend to but I got struck with a little sinus infection, so I'm just drinking water, and keeping hydrated


----------



## VenusWithHorns (Mar 27, 2018)

dulcinea said:


> Day 1 still: So I'm finding that I'm getting so much hungrier so much more often. I wonder if that's normal.




I had this same issue. If you increase your healthy fats then that helps with satiety. I started a NO added sugar diet about 5 years ago and today i limit but include natural non refined sugars with minimal to no fruit. Usually it's just for my HM iced mochas because raw cacao and espresso are too bitter for my taste. These sugars include coconut syrup or maple syrup and they generally do not elicit a cycle of sugar cravings

I'm still learning and it can be a struggle at times but the health benefits make it worth it.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

VenusWithHorns said:


> I had this same issue. If you increase your healthy fats then that helps with satiety. I started a NO added sugar diet about 5 years ago and today i limit but include natural non refined sugars with minimal to no fruit. Usually it's just for my HM iced mochas because raw cacao and espresso are too bitter for my taste. These sugars include coconut syrup or maple syrup and they generally do not elicit a cycle of sugar cravings
> 
> I'm still learning and it can be a struggle at times but the health benefits make it worth it.


fruit is great, you're making a mistake not eating them


----------



## VenusWithHorns (Mar 27, 2018)

Red Panda said:


> fruit is great, you're making a mistake not eating them



It's not that i don't think fruits are nutritious and can have a positive impact on a person's health. It's just not the case _for me_. I am not a diabetic and fairly thin but react poorly to certain sugars-fruit sugars being one of them. Not to mention most nutrients found in fruits can be found in vegetables as well, sans fructose. Therefore avoiding them isn't such a loss. I just happen to love fruit, so that's where i would agree that to omit it sux....but its certainly no mistake. 

Most of my life i was always taught to follow the traditional food pyramid as a standard of healthy eating... BIG MISTAKE. I struggled with weight and energy EVERYDAY. After following that outline for so long, the only thing i learned was that we are all different and should create a standard of our own when it comes to healthy eating because as individuals we carry specific nutritional requirements to obtain optimal health... not to mention sensitivities. 

Avoiding fruits reduced my psoriasis from moderate to barely there and i no longer get regular migraines so it's safe to say systemic inflammation is significantly reduced. I work with children who eat Ketogenic which is considered by some a "radical" diet. It consists of mainly healthy fats and non starchy veggies, No fruit or sugar and this is the only thing keeping their epilepsy from flaring. 


If it sounded like i was saying "fruits are bad," that is certainly not what i meant. Yet still, i would have to disagree with the thought that they are a must. We only do ourselves a disservice by making the _mistake _of following blanket statement nutritional guidelines blindly. 

I do miss fruit though.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

VenusWithHorns said:


> It's not that i don't think fruits are nutritious and can have a positive impact on a person's health. It's just not the case _for me_. I am not a diabetic and fairly thin but react poorly to certain sugars-fruit sugars being one of them. Not to mention most nutrients found in fruits can be found in vegetables as well, sans fructose. Therefore avoiding them isn't such a loss. I just happen to love fruit, so that's where i would agree that to omit it sux....but its certainly no mistake.
> 
> Most of my life i was always taught to follow the traditional food pyramid as a standard of healthy eating... BIG MISTAKE. I struggled with weight and energy EVERYDAY. After following that outline for so long, the only thing i learned was that we are all different and should create a standard of our own when it comes to healthy eating because as individuals we carry specific nutritional requirements to obtain optimal health... not to mention sensitivities.
> 
> ...


If you have a health condition then okay. It might be that it's not the fructose that flares your psoriasis, but other components that cause an inflammatory response. For example, all citruses and nightshades (tomatoes, peppers, eggplants etc) specifically are known to cause issues. Maybe you can do an elimination challenge and add up one fruit each time to see if you can eat some, if you haven't done that already.


----------



## succubus (Dec 5, 2012)

Have you tried subbing for raw honey? I’ve done that and use stevia drops.


----------



## VenusWithHorns (Mar 27, 2018)

Red Panda said:


> If you have a health condition then okay. It might be that it's not the fructose that flares your psoriasis, but other components that cause an inflammatory response. For example, all citruses and nightshades (tomatoes, peppers, eggplants etc) specifically are known to cause issues. Maybe you can do an elimination challenge and add up one fruit each time to see if you can eat some, if you haven't done that already.




Yes i did the elimination method and it really helped. I have removed gluten, grains, and most sugars. I love nightshades and coffee so im crossing my fingers that it never comes to that lol.. for me coffee is life! 

The occasional bowl of tart berries doesn't bother me too much but i've always preferred pineapples, melons, the sweeter fruits. 'sigh'


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

succubus said:


> Have you tried subbing for raw honey? I’ve done that and use stevia drops.


I have some honey, and some agave, but I'm careful about using too much of either, still, since they're still sugars.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 5???
I kinda gave up for today
Gonna restart tomorrow tho. I"m still not eating much, however, because my URI has lowered by appetite.
This log is gonna do some good at keeping me on the path


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 8 or 9? I'll go with 9:

So I'm back on track, counting both sugar and starch. I went a little over on my fat level, today, but I figure, I won't be hungry this evening, so I can go a little under on my carbs to make up for it. According to my Lifesum app, I'm about 40g over on fat, but about 140g under on carbs, so I figure, if I get hungry, worst come to worst, I'll snack on something low in calories and sugar, but high in fiber, to stay feeling full, and stay rather low in my calorie intake.

Tomorrow, I need to improve the nutritional level of the food I eat: AKA, more vitamins, minerals, antioxidants, etc. I've been eating fruits and vegetables pretty regularly, so I'm sure my liver has some antioxidant vitamins stored away, so I'll just have to be mindful, tomorrow. 

I'm starting to get into a routine of walking at least a half hour every day, some days, even over an hour. I've also been getting into the routine of using the pink weights (5lb) to tone up my muscle a little. I went over on protein as well, a little, but not much. I figure, fat and protein are better, like I had said, for going over, since it can help me reach ketosis and build up muscle.


----------



## VenusWithHorns (Mar 27, 2018)

dulcinea said:


> Day 8 or 9? I'll go with 9:
> 
> So I'm back on track, counting both sugar and starch. I went a little over on my fat level, today, but I figure, I won't be hungry this evening, so I can go a little under on my carbs to make up for it. According to my Lifesum app, I'm about 40g over on fat, but about 140g under on carbs, so I figure, if I get hungry, worst come to worst, I'll snack on something low in calories and sugar, but high in fiber, to stay feeling full, and stay rather low in my calorie intake.
> 
> ...


Walking is great, not only does it burn calories but it does something even better that is lowering cortisol! Cortisol is beyond frustrating to deal with because it is a hormone that makes losing weight in all the desired areas so hard. My new year's resolution was to start stretching/pilates/yoga but it really a challenge since i have never stretched in my life! Regrets...


Have you ever used ketosis strips? I have not but was curious about them because going over my protein kicks me out of ketosis.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 13?

I had oatmeal for breakfast, but nothing to add to it, so it was pretty plain:crying:
For lunch, we went to Wendy's and I decided to get the Mediterranean salad. It was pretty good, and only about 10 g of sugar for the whole meal. This is the first time, for a while, I come home from eating fast food and don't feel like sleeping for 10 hours.
For dinner, I'll probably have left over jambalaya, and a packed ham, turky and rb sandwich as a snack, and some peanut butter on a tortilla, and that'll be my food for the day. I have a lot of room for more calories. My lifesum app calculates, I have room for about 300 extra calories in addition to what I plan on eating and that's before I enter that I'm running, yet again today.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> That sounds good. I like some sausages.


Too bad it's becoming a problem, because I eat a lots of it at night. I think tomorrow I will buy diet sausage (or sometimes called wet sausage, originally it is "šlapianka"). It's pink and very easy to eat. That's gonna be awesome.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> Too bad it's becoming a problem, because I eat a lots of it at night. I think tomorrow I will buy diet sausage (or sometimes called wet sausage, originally it is "šlapianka"). It's pink and very easy to eat. That's gonna be awesome.


Yeah, it's such a rich meat, seems like it would give you heartburn.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 15ish
Okay, so, sorry for the information any males reading, but it's day 1 of my period, and I don't have any menstrual cramps, so I know I'm doing something right. I know something that does work, well, for any ladies who struggle with bad cramps is magnesium. I have noticed, that checking the foods I've been eating against foods rich and magnesium, that I have been consuming much more of this mineral than in the past, so that could be a good reason. Yeah, Magnesium is a muscle relaxer so it's good for any kind of cramping, really.

I think exercise has been helping too, in addition to my diet.

I also have this log, where I log my sugar and sodium, so I may be needing to log on here, less and less.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 15, addendum:
I dreamt, last night, that I was in this group, and after we accomplished something we were rewarded with Fudge Rounds the sice of little plates, so I must have sugar on the mind somewhere in my subconscious. I've been doing really well. Only about 20-30 grams of added sugar per day. 

I also wanted to mention, that my mood has been so awesome. I am NOT a morning person, by any means, but I've been waking up in a good mood even without coffee. I ended up getting of the Paxil. I don't need it at all. I've been just happy and stable lately. I love it so much. I'm still fighting my blood pressure, but that will probably be a struggle for a little while, as my body is probably still paying a little for my past abuses. 

I've also been having a good deal of energy without having to nap. I just feel really good lately.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

day 15, but probably actually day 16
I also don't have the anxiety I used to have, in fact, I'm almost over my roach-phobia, that has always plagued me. I really wish I had some bengal powder or something tho.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

My locker still doesn't stink. That's kinda lame. Neither toilet smells like rotten meat. Rusting experiment is actually going faster. There's a thin layer of rust everyday. I'm trying to remove more paint with chemistry and already tried window cleaner. It didn't work at all. I'm gonna try acetone and nail polish remover. That locker will become chemical weapon lmao. Also salt with water crystallizes and it looks pretty cool. I swear I educate myself in that locker. For real it's a great place to try out some random stuff, even if I fuck up, it's not at my home. So no big deal if it's mess. I actually put loads of window cleaner after my failed attempt, with very low hopes of it doing something. Even if it fails, I think there should be some good looking residue left, maybe paint will change color. I would possibly like to try spilling some acid that could melt metal. That may be fun. I like to be sadistic to my locker.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> My locker still doesn't stink. That's kinda lame. Neither toilet smells like rotten meat. Rusting experiment is actually going faster. There's a thin layer of rust everyday. I'm trying to remove more paint with chemistry and already tried window cleaner. It didn't work at all. I'm gonna try acetone and nail polish remover. That locker will become chemical weapon lmao. Also salt with water crystallizes and it looks pretty cool. I swear I educate myself in that locker. For real it's a great place to try out some random stuff, even if I fuck up, it's not at my home. So no big deal if it's mess. I actually put loads of window cleaner after my failed attempt, with very low hopes of it doing something. Even if it fails, I think there should be some good looking residue left, maybe paint will change color. I would possibly like to try spilling some acid that could melt metal. That may be fun. I like to be sadistic to my locker.


Acetone will clean anything, or mineral spirits. They have their own strong smells tho.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 16 or 17:
Okay, again, sorry for the TMI guys, but today, I kinda felt it with my period, that drained, blah feeling, and cramps. The cramps weren't as bad as usual tho, neither was that blah headachy feeling. After a somewhat brief nap and a couple Tylenols, I was good to go. 
I had a relatively low sodium burrito with taco meat, salsa, and refried beans--all home made, to be salt free. I'm adjusting my taste buds to no salt, and I'm finding it tasting better. I broke my diet a little with a McDonalds apple pie, but that was all the sugar I really had, today, save the 4g at breakfast, so it still wasn't so bad.
People are noticing that I smile more and that my smile radiates, which I'm liking.
If tomorrow is a good day, I might post a pic of my hair. I'm really proud of how well my hair is turning out. I'm losing some of that frizziness I used to have after washing it.


----------



## Infinitum (Apr 26, 2018)

The red spirit said:


> If you are looking for some different tasting soup, then we have this one, called šaltibarščiai, no translation for it. Looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Came here for the sugar diary. Left with a borscht recipe. :heart:

Red spirit, I am lying here in bed trying to sleep while reading on PerC and am now so happy to have some great-looking Lithuanian recipes.  I am going to make the borscht this weekend. I can't wait to try it. I have been wanting to make a beet soup for a long time. 
@dulcinea, All the best with cutting down on sugar.  I have barely any sugar in my diet, but then I am not that big a fan of it and eat next to no processed foods. So, the few things that I do eat when I have something sweet, I really notice it. I cut out sugar from my morning coffee a few years ago and now can't stand the taste of white sugar added to anything. It would be hard getting rid of it if you are very used to the taste of sugar in foods, but mainly I think from taking to people who are sugar addicted is they have told me they mainly crave it for the energy rush. The problem is that there is then the crash. 

Fresh or frozen berries with nuts like almonds, walnuts and pecans, I find are great for energy.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

haha I thought this would be a log about eating tons of sugar D:


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

dulcinea said:


> Day 1 still: So I'm finding that I'm getting so much hungrier so much more often. I wonder if that's normal.


no, unless you are eating less overall?

protein and starch should keep you fuller than sugar alone.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> Acetone will clean anything, or mineral spirits. They have their own strong smells tho.


Acetone did nothing, if we exclude cleaning tri poloski I drew with permanent marker. Jeez, that paint is really though. Sanding seems like the only option, but it's not okay, because there's a lot of noise and of course raises suspicions. My locker is becoming chemical wasteland . The only disappointing thing is that I can't clean paint, otherwise there are various color crystals growing there. Salt crystals look like ice. Even that window cleaner crystallized into small blue ones. Near ventilating holes, there are small icicle shape salt crystals. That looks very cool. As always I spilled all acetone I had and left big puddle of it in locker. I wonder what will happen to it during weekend. Oh, and rusting is very slow process, still no smell from potato and meat. Stinky experiment failed miserably or maybe I need to wait much much longer.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Infinitum said:


> Came here for the sugar diary. Left with a borscht recipe. :heart:
> 
> Red spirit, I am lying here in bed trying to sleep while reading on PerC and am now so happy to have some great-looking Lithuanian recipes.  I am going to make the borscht this weekend. I can't wait to try it. I have been wanting to make a beet soup for a long time.


I only gave some classics, not widely eaten now as everyday food and they look rather plain, except borscht (in Lithuanian šaltibarščiai). Anyway, good luck trying out food.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Infinitum said:


> Came here for the sugar diary. Left with a borscht recipe. :heart:
> 
> Red spirit, I am lying here in bed trying to sleep while reading on PerC and am now so happy to have some great-looking Lithuanian recipes.  I am going to make the borscht this weekend. I can't wait to try it. I have been wanting to make a beet soup for a long time.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm surprisingly finding cutting out added sugar not as hard as I thought. Sometimes I break the habit, but on most days, I'll go as low as 20 grams of added sugar, and most of that is from stuff like my tortillas, peanut butter, or the one teaspoon I add to my oatmeal(very low sugar stuff). I'm actually finding going without added salt wayyyyy more difficult, because I'm so used to the taste of salted food, and without it, food tastes rather bland. I'm going to stick to it though, and I'm hoping in the future, if someone offers me a french fry, I'll taste it and be revolted by the saltiness level XD. 
I have a big bag of almonds; I'll probably buy a big bag every month, as well as walnuts. I love almonds and walnuts. I like blueberries a lot. I'll add it to plain yogurt for a nice snack. I have a bag of peaches to. I absolutely love peaches.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

General Lee Awesome said:


> no, unless you are eating less overall?
> 
> protein and starch should keep you fuller than sugar alone.


I get a lot of my calories from food with a good source of protein and fat, so, yeah, it takes me much longer to get hungry after eating.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> Acetone did nothing, if we exclude cleaning tri poloski I drew with permanent marker. Jeez, that paint is really though. Sanding seems like the only option, but it's not okay, because there's a lot of noise and of course raises suspicions. My locker is becoming chemical wasteland . The only disappointing thing is that I can't clean paint, otherwise there are various color crystals growing there. Salt crystals look like ice. Even that window cleaner crystallized into small blue ones. Near ventilating holes, there are small icicle shape salt crystals. That looks very cool. As always I spilled all acetone I had and left big puddle of it in locker. I wonder what will happen to it during weekend. Oh, and rusting is very slow process, still no smell from potato and meat. Stinky experiment failed miserably or maybe I need to wait much much longer.


Wow. The stink that won't die. Mineral spirits is good for cleaning off paint. I use it for my oil paint and to clean paint stains on the counter. Idk how good it would be at getting rid of food smells tho. Might make you sick without good ventillation. I got paint thinner that's not low odor, and mom insists that I paint outside now XD


----------



## Infinitum (Apr 26, 2018)

@dulcinea,

I hear you regarding salt. So many people have a hard time with the taste of foods not full of salt. 

Do you use spices much in your cooking? I find that adding a bit of herb, either fresh or dried, depending on availability or spices to foods lends some more interesting flavour without it being covered by salt. Yes, our North American diet has been heavily over-salted. When we have become used to it, our taste buds needs some time to re-adjust to the real taste of the food, which sometimes can be bland, as you say. But, not always. I like adding a little bit of garlic to potatoes. 

Peaches are delicious. I look forward to summer for fresh ones.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> Wow. The stink that won't die. Mineral spirits is good for cleaning off paint. I use it for my oil paint and to clean paint stains on the counter. Idk how good it would be at getting rid of food smells tho. Might make you sick without good ventillation. I got paint thinner that's not low odor, and mom insists that I paint outside now XD


I don't want to remove stink, it doesn't even stink. But that paint just won't die. It survived acetone, window cleaner, isn't affected much by rust. That paint, I think, is similar to this:





Yep, it's wrinkled. So by my logic, it survives heat, vibrations, humidity and that makes it very durable. Metal used in the locker is nothing special, that paint makes a big difference. I have lots of chemical stuff at home, so I can cry some stuff, but that may not do anything much. I have worked with oil paint and it got on my hands. Water did nothing to it and I was freaking out, thank god I had at home olive oil and dish soap. It did the job and I went to school next day without colorful hands. Compared to acetone it looks weak, but may work. Or maybe it was acrylic paint. If we are talking about paints, then one type of them are edible for safety reasons. Actually cyan paint tasted pretty good. I tasted others a bit too, ain't too bad. It's not food and shouldn't be intentionally eaten, but it's for safety with kids. From what I know is that oil paint is generally pain in the ass to remove. While my father and me were renovating toilet room (bathroom?, but we have another room for bath, so ?), it was all painted with it. We couldn't do much, only sanding and other "hard" ways worked. The paint was very strongly attached to the wall and didn't chip at all. Oh, the horror!

I may try this mixture on monday, because after acetone, nail polish remover doesn't look like it will do anything. But maybe after those to days acetone will somehow sink in deeper to the paint and damage it a bit. The worst part is that I have no idea what type of paint is used there. Very likely it has some protective layer and of course paint solvents may not dissolve it. I'm starting to think, that melting metal might be easier than removing that damn paint.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> I don't want to remove stink, it doesn't even stink. But that paint just won't die. It survived acetone, window cleaner, isn't affected much by rust. That paint, I think, is similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think mineral spirits works on acrylic as well as oil based. Idk about wall paint acrylic tho. It's pretty strong.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Infinitum said:


> @*dulcinea*,
> 
> I hear you regarding salt. So many people have a hard time with the taste of foods not full of salt.
> 
> ...


I add both herbs and spices and tasty vegetables, I especially like onion, garlic and bell pepper.


----------



## Infinitum (Apr 26, 2018)

dulcinea said:


> I add both herbs and spices and tasty vegetables, I especially like onion, garlic and bell pepper.


:joyous: onion, garlic and bell pepper - I am making homemade mini/individual pizzas tonight with Naan bread as the base and using lactose-free cheddar and pesto sauce for me instead tomato sauce. Pineapple is my fave topping.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

day 16 or 17:
Okay, so I'm reading so many contradictory things about sodium, I just decided to give up on tracking it for now. I'm gonna focus on keeping the added sugar low. I need to cut down a bit more on any kind of processed foods, soon too. I don't eat snack food, or rarely do, but I'll need to cut down on processed breads and meats and such, in favor of more vegetables and such.

I feel okay today. My waist is lessening a little. I'll find out next doctor's visit if I'm losing weight. Still feel good emotionally. Still feel stable. Don't feel hungry all that often either. Everything feels fine.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 18:
I have been doing extremely well with my sugar. I had eggs, this morning. Then, I had turkey and roast beef on a tortilla for lunch, and a pork steak with butter beans and broccoli for dinner, and yogurt with blueberries for a snack. I've been well below my sugar goal every day, so today, I rewarded myself with a bowl of lucky charms ^_^. I still went under my sugar goal, but tomorrow I'll probably be down to around 10g of added sugar. 

I highly recommend cutting added sugar, even if you don't change your diet in any other way. For one thing, it forces you to cut down on processed food, since most of it is full of sugar. As I've said above, sometimes I'll eat processed food like cereal, but not every day. I think, before all this gluten free products came out, people would actually be healthier on a gluten free diet, not so much because gluten is bad for you, but because it would force people to stay away from processed foods, which is probably why people still think a gluten free diet, is inherently healthy, when in actuality, there are a lot of gluten free junk foods out there.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm doing a 0 grams of sugar week this week, hoping it can start something long term, in terms of lowering my sugar intake even more. Of course, I eat fruit. Many foods, contain sugar, but I mean, 0 grams of any kind of refined sugar. I'm even going to take this a little further and cut out some foods with sugar substitutes like diet cola. 

So I ate oatmeal with absolutely no sugar for the first time this morning. I sweetened it with blueberries. At first it was terrible, but the more I ate it, the more I liked it. I think I can actually get used to a sugar free diet, how bout that? XD


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

lol not even that mixture worked. That locker is probably made out of Nokias.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

The red spirit said:


> lol not even that mixture worked. That locker is probably made out of Nokias.


Like the phone?


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

So I was thinking about how I've been overweight and not fat. I think the way people treat fat people, by the way, is horrendous. I don't think one person's lifestyle is really another person's business.
But I think the fact that I've always been somewhat thin, holds a hidden danger in it. It's like when I would tell people, "I don't want a cookie, I'm trying to eat healthy" so many people would get weirded out, like "why are you on a diet?" or people would say something that implies that it would be unhealthy to lose weight, or say, like "do you wanna be just skin an bones?" I typically just get amused and shrug it off, but I think these kinds of comments can make me feel like being healthier is just not something urgent. I didnt' see it as anything urgent until I took my blood pressure and saw that it had climbed to stage 2 hypertension. At that point, something has to be done. This is why I don't think people should be telling other people what is good or healthy for them, because other people don't see what you struggle with throughout the day.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

dulcinea said:


> Like the phone?


Pretty much


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 18, towards the end of the day. omg I have been soooo hungry all day. I eat and then I'm hungry again. I guess because I'm limited in my no sugar options haha. I'll have to figure out what to eat, what to eat.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 19
day two of my no added sugar week. I'm wonder if I should cut out fruit, as well for a day or two...I'll look into it.
anyway, I'm always hungry. I have a slight headache. I feel blah. I didn't even really eat that much sugar the past few weeks, why am I experiencing physical withdrawal? I'm sticking with it tho. I think it'll be worth it in the end. After this, I'll probably make a puff pastry thing. Puff pastry is not all that high in sugar, and my plan is to indulge in something sweet about once a week or so. I told myself I wasn't getting on a diet, and I won't deprive myself of any thing I want. I'm just going to eat less healthy foods less often.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

...I have not craved a coke this much in my entire life!!!! What's weird is that it's been a good while since I've had a coke. such a random thing to crave XD


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 20
I'm finding I can handle things, emotionally better than in the past. I'm not quite so emotionally reactive as I used to be. I still let things bother me that shouldn't, but I don't get hyper-reactive about it as much.

Today, I had a tiny bit of sugar in my oatmeal, and bread which already contains sugar. This evening, I'll probably have something with steak strips. 

I think I'm going to move the gist of this thread to a blog that I'm calling "My Low Sugar Life", please comment or PM me if you think you'd be interested in reading this. It won't necessarily have the same format, as I'll try to make it more entertaining, but I'm starting to slowly move away from perc.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

You know what's crazy is that now that my diet is helping me be more stable I can actually deal with my deeper neuroses and emotional issues that apparently have been plaguing me my entire life.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Day 21,
So hungry. Last night I did not eat. I was working something out in my mind, so I ended up not eating as a result.
Not something I would recommend doing every day haha.
Today, I started out with ginger tea to settle my stomach and will have eggs for breakfast


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Okay, so here's a link to the blog I started. The blog won't be exactly like this thread, of course. I find on a forum, you can be more subjective and get away with more personal type posts. On a blog, I'm gonna have to greatly improve my content to attract new viewers. Well, if any of you end up missing seeing this thread and wanna see similar content to this, here you go:
A Low Sugar Life


----------

